# Next Xbox to launch in 2013 - Report



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

New report says Microsoft's next console likely to be revealed at E3 2013, Lionhead already developing Fable Next. 










The gap between the launch of Microsoft's original Xbox and the debut of its successor was almost exactly four years. The gap between the company's second and third console launches could end up twice as long. 

 The monolithic Xbox 360 could stand tall for another couple of years.

Develop reports that chip manufacturers and software middleware firms expect the next Xbox to be announced at E3 2013, with a launch following in time for the holidays. This would be an announcement-to-launch timeline similar to the Xbox 360, which was revealed just six months before the console hit retail in November 2005. 

The report also suggests that Lionhead is already at work on "Fable Next" for the forthcoming console. Various other development houses, including EA and Crytek, have also been rumored to have preliminary development hardware. 

These reports follow a recent confirmation that various Microsoft employees are already on the next console team. Several LinkedIn accounts for Microsoft employees listed them as working on the hardware, with Jeff Faulkner pinpointed as creative director on "Xbox Next Gen." 

http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/rpg...xt-xbox-to-launch-in-2013-report#post_comment


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I kinda figured MS would follow the same time frame with there next console as with the 360, just hope it doesn't suffer the same rate of failures as the 360. I would have loved to have both but after having several 360's suffer RROD I gave up so here's looking forward to the next gen.


----------

